# Adios Mac mini : bonjour Hackintosh



## adrien1987 (24 Août 2017)

Salut à tous,

Après 5 ans de bons et loyaux services avec mon Mini i5 Late 2012, j'ai décidé de m'en séparer et de me monter un hackintosh.

Le but est de pouvoir faire évoluer ma tour au fil des nouveautés et de mon budget, le truc impossible pour moi avec du matériel acheté chez Apple.

Mon Mini était un simple i5, sans CG dédiée donc, avec 4Go de RAM auquel j'avais ajouté un SSD de 120Go pour y installer macOS et mes apps.

Utilisation principale : Adobe CC, retouches RAW, montages vidéo basiques/film de vacances (1080p/4K).

Voici les composants déjà achetés :

- Carte BT - Wi-Fi Broadcom : *33,46€*
- Alim Corsair VS650 : *57,90€*
- Boîtier NZXT S340 Elite (noir/rouge) : *69,90€*
- SSD Plus Sandisk 240Go : *80,22€*
- Intel Core i7 7700K - 4,2GHz : *307,55€*
- RAM Corsair Vengeance (2x8Go - 3200MHz) : *137,03€
*
Le reste qui va suivre :

- Carte mére Gigabyte Z270X Ultra Gaming* (+/- 140€)*
- Ventirad Be Quiet ! Dark Rock 3* (+/- 60€)
*
- La carte graphique arrivera dans quelques semaines, l'iGPU de mon vieil i5 me suffisait pour Photoshop, même si la différence sera grande avec et sans.
- Pas de HDD non plus pour le moment, car j'ai un WD My Cloud de 4To à la maison.

A bientôt !


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2017)

Disons que pour le moment, rien n'est encore fait puisque tu n'as pas encore tous les composants. Donc, ce n'est pas un adieu et on attend avec impatience le montage complet et l'installation finale.


----------



## adrien1987 (24 Août 2017)

Adios, si. Tu dois te rappeler que mon Mini est vendu, car tu as commenté le post. 
Même que tu as dis que je n'allais pas réussir à faire mon hackintosh et que j'allais me racheter un vrai Mac


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2017)

Ca y'est je m'en souviens.  Bon, on verra bien au fur et à mesure de l'avancée de ton montage et installation.


----------



## Barijaona (24 Août 2017)

Pour la carte graphique, il vaut mieux sans doute attendre la version définitive de macOS 10.13 avant de décider


----------



## melaure (25 Août 2017)

Bon courage a toi, je vais suivre l'aventure !


----------



## adrien1987 (8 Septembre 2017)

J'ai enfin reçu l'ensemble des composants, mis a part la carte graphique que j’achèterais plus tard. 

Montage à la cool hier soir, ma 1ere tour donc forcement ...

Je devrais pouvoir attaquer l'install de macOS et config ce weekend.

A bientôt


----------



## Daffy44 (9 Septembre 2017)

Bon courage


----------



## Locke (9 Septembre 2017)

On attend la suite.


----------



## melaure (11 Septembre 2017)

Le boitier a l'air quand même déjà gros. Tu sais ce que ça donne par rapport à la taille d'un PowerMac G4 ou G5 ?


----------



## Sly54 (11 Septembre 2017)

L'impatience nous ronge…
Alors ?..


----------



## adrien1987 (15 Septembre 2017)

Voila, tout fonctionne, a première vue.

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de m'attarder dessus mais j'ai réussi hier soir à installer Sierra.

En fait, la méthode de Tonymac (unibeast + multibeast) n'a pas fonctionnée, je restais sur la pomme, pas de chargement, rien. 

Du coup je suis allé chez Macbidouille, suivi leur tuto et conseils, mais idem, çà ne fonctionnait pas, j'avais un truc au moment du boot qui ressemblait à un kernel panic. Comme je n'ai du coup plus de Mac à la maison, je devais attendre ma journée de boulot pour appliquer les conseils. Un peu chiant, et malheureusement mon vieux laptop ne supportait pas une machine virtuelle (j'aurai pu installer W10 sur ma tour me direz-vous...).

Bref, hier j'ai approfondi mes recherches avec le nom de ma carte mère, et je suis tombé sur un guide d'installation qui donnait des _config.plist_ différents suivant qu'on utilise ou non une carte graphique, et aussi des fichiers à renommer sur la clé usb. Rien de méchant, encore fallait-il tomber dessus ^^

Je vous balance 3/4 photos ce soir.

@melaure le boîtier est plus petit qu'un G5 je crois, le nom exact est le NZXT S340 Elite.


----------



## Daffy44 (15 Septembre 2017)

Cool bravo !
La mis en veille c'est ok ?


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2017)

adrien1987 a dit:


> Bref, hier j'ai approfondi mes recherches avec le nom de ma carte mère, et je suis tombé sur un guide d'installation qui donnait des _config.plist_ différents suivant qu'on utilise ou non une carte graphique, et aussi des fichiers à renommer sur la clé usb. Rien de méchant, encore fallait-il tomber dessus ^^


Et bien, donne le lien, ça pourra servir pour d'autres.


----------



## adrien1987 (15 Septembre 2017)

Maintenant le truc qui va me poser soucis est de savoir comment va réagir la config quand j'installerais une carte graphique, ce que je devrais modifier (ou pas).



Daffy44 a dit:


> Cool bravo !
> La mis en veille c'est ok ?



Pas encore eux le temps de voir ça, j'y suis vraiment resté peu de temps, j'ai fais ça a la va-vite. Après l'installation j'ai lancé Safari pour voir si le WiFi fonctionnait, contrôlé la détection de la ram et c'est tout ^^



Locke a dit:


> Et bien, donne le lien, ça pourra servir pour d'autres.



Oui chef :
http://hackintosher.com/builds/gigabyte-ga-z270mx-gaming-5-hackintosh-build-guide/ 
Ça a l'air valable pour l'ensemble des z270 de Gigabyte, car ça fonctionne sur la mienne qui est une Z270X Ultra Gaming.


----------



## adrien1987 (17 Septembre 2017)

Voici la bête assemblée et fonctionnelle :









J'ai pas mal galèré pour réussir à booter sans clé usb, la faute à une config un peu particulière sur ma carte mère (voir post au dessus).

Maintenant tout roule et j'en suis content.

Geekbench à 20000 points, 4x plus que mon Mini i5 late 2012.

Reste 2 points a éclaircir pour le moment :

- Reussir à booter sans passer par Clover, j'aimerais que ça boot direct sur macOS
- Un ventilateur de mon watercooler ne tourne pas, celui plus vers l'intérieur. Il bougeotte toutes les 10 secondes mais sans plus. Je l'ai déjà vu a fond quand je bricolais dans le BIOS. Est ce que c'est parce qu'il n'a pas besoin de fonctionner ?

Autre chose, j'ai trouvé des tutos sur le net assez compliqués pour par exemple activer les usb3, activer le son, les paramètres graphiques etc. Perso j'ai seulement eu besoin de copier mes kexts de ma clé au dossier "other" dans la partition EFI du SSD et tout à fonctionner parfaitement après un reboot. Etrange mais tant mieux. 

A bientôt


----------



## Daffy44 (18 Septembre 2017)

Ok superbe

Est ce que la mise en veille est ok ?
Et plus généralement quelles fonctions sont ko à ce jour ( continuité, Bluetooth, wifi et partage iMessage et/ou FaceTime ?)


----------



## adrien1987 (18 Septembre 2017)

Merci,

La mise en veille complète ne fonctionne pas (la tour s’éteint) mais c'est une fonction que je n'utilise pas. Je désactive systématiquement le fait de mettre les disques durs en veille. Seul l'écran passe à l'animation de veille au bout de 10 min. J'ai lu que le soucis de mise en veille concernait les processeurs Skylake et Kabylake, et que pour résoudre le soucis il fallait passer par une carte graphique dédiée.

Continuité je ne sais pas, idem je ne m'en suis jamais servi, aussi bien sur ce hack que sur un vrai Mac. Pareil pour iMessage et Facetime, je préfère que tout ça soit seulement sur l'iPhone. Je testerais ce soir et te ferais un retour si tu veux 

- Bluetooth + Wi-Fi reconnus directement par macOS, rien à faire.
- AirDrop fonctionne parfaitement aussi.


----------



## gradou (18 Septembre 2017)

Pour booter direct :
Clover configurator--->menu boot-->timeout sur 0
Assure toi de bien avoir indiqué le nom de ton disque principal dans "default boot volume"


----------



## adrien1987 (19 Septembre 2017)

Malheureusement ça n'a pas fonctionné.

Dans _default boot volume_ j'ai "last boot disk" un truc du genre, donc ça doit être ca, mais ça ne fonctionne pas.

A creuser


----------

